# Joist direction change



## Carm2022 (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone, new here looking for some advice. I have a ceiling large area to drywall and could use some advice on what direction to lay the drywall where the joist change direction. I’m planning on laying the drywall perpendicular on the ceiling looking to the right in the photo and will be using buttboards for the butt ends. When I reach the metal beam I intend to let the drywall continue still in a perpendicular direction so as the drywall passes over them beam by at least afoot or so. What should I do then? Continue so I have tapered edge even though the joists are now parallel. Or change direction and now I will have butt end to tapered end. Joist are 16” apart and will be using 1/2 ultra light.

thanks


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Carm2022 said:


> Hey everyone, new here looking for some advice. I have a ceiling large area to drywall and could use some advice on what direction to lay the drywall where the joist change direction. I’m planning on laying the drywall perpendicular on the ceiling looking to the right in the photo and will be using buttboards for the butt ends. When I reach the metal beam I intend to let the drywall continue still in a perpendicular direction so as the drywall passes over them beam by at least afoot or so. What should I do then? Continue so I have tapered edge even though the joists are now parallel. Or change direction and now I will have butt end to tapered end. Joist are 16” apart and will be using 1/2 ultra light.
> 
> thanks
> View attachment 41842
> ...


----------



## Carm2022 (10 mo ago)

Hi MJaw, thanks for the advise. Yes the joists are 16” on center. Just to clarify. So I would continue to lay the drywall tapered edge to taper edge but just stagger them (left side)? Or once I get past the I beam change direction of the drywall so it’s perpendicular to the joist ?

thanks


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Carm2022 said:


> Hi MJaw, thanks for the advise. Yes the joists are 16” on center. Just to clarify. So I would continue to lay the drywall tapered edge to taper edge but just stagger them (left side)? Or once I get past the I beam change direction of the drywall so it’s perpendicular to the joist ?
> 
> thanks


Bit hard to explain , id hang left side first and run it past ibeam but stagger ends so other room which drywall runs opposite way can sort of interlock., bit more work and will be an area of skimming.


----------



## Carm2022 (10 mo ago)

Mjaw said:


> Bit hard to explain , id hang left side first and run it past ibeam but stagger ends so other room which drywall runs opposite way can sort of interlock., bit more work and will be an area of skimming.


Ok I understand. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

When ceiling joists change direction, layout is incredibly important. Map the ceiling so board will not have to change direction. Run bevel to bevel throughout.

Start layout at the beams, keep the beams as close to middle of sheet as possible, while assuring beveled edges land on joists. You'll have 16" to play with, but should land on solid backing throughout your run when start at right spot.


----------



## Carm2022 (10 mo ago)

Thanks Tony, this was my first thought. Was concerned with running the drywall parallel along the joist. Think this will be the way I do it. I may just add a 2x4 on the joist to give me some wiggle room.




Tonydif said:


> When ceiling joists change direction, layout is incredibly important. Map the ceiling so board will not have to change direction. Run bevel to bevel throughout.
> 
> Start layout at the beams, keep the beams as close to middle of sheet as possible, while assuring beveled edges land on joists. You'll have 16" to play with, but should land on solid backing throughout your run when start at right spot.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Running bevels parallel to joists might be a problem on a fresh build. But on a house that has been sitting awhile, you won't have issues. Don't give yourself a large butt joint by changing directions, keep sheetson the same grid.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Tonydif said:


> When ceiling joists change direction, layout is incredibly important. Map the ceiling so board will not have to change direction. Run bevel to bevel throughout.
> 
> Start layout at the beams, keep the beams as close to middle of sheet as possible, while assuring beveled edges land on joists. You'll have 16" to play with, but should land on solid backing throughout your run when start at right spot.


Wouldnt he get a wavey effect by running parallel with joists?


----------



## Carm2022 (10 mo ago)

Tonydif said:


> Running bevels parallel to joists might be a problem on a fresh build. But on a house that has been sitting awhile, you won't have issues. Don't give yourself a large butt joint by changing directions, keep sheetson the same grid.


Makes sense. House is 22 yrs old. So I’m not worried about any wood drying out.

thanks again


----------



## Honeycomb (1 mo ago)

Bit hard to explain , id hang left side first and run it past ibeam but stagger ends so other room which drywall runs opposite way can sort of interlock., bit more work and will be an area of skimming.


----------

